# Bach chorale help please!



## paul518 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey,

Just wondering what keys i can modulate to when writing a chorale in the style of Bach? For example in the key of A major i can modulate to E and D major as-well as their relative minor keys. Also the relative minor of the original key... are there any more possibilities?

Also a note with a lowering accidental next to it suggests that that note is the subdominant of the new key right??

Thanks.


----------

